# John Deere 1050 and John Deere 3020 Attachmnet info



## RobT1050 (Jul 19, 2019)

Looking for some information on what the model numbers would be for a front end loader and a backhoe attachment for a John Deere 1050 bought new in 1981/1982, and the same info for the John Deere 3020 w/ Powershift, 1960s model.

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is always a good place to start looking.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/1/111-john-deere-1050-attachments.html

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/6/63-john-deere-3020-attachments.html


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

RobT1050 said:


> Looking for some information on what the model numbers would be for a front end loader and a backhoe attachment for a John Deere 1050 bought new in 1981/1982, and the same info for the John Deere 3020 w/ Powershift, 1960s model.
> 
> Thanks


Rob, 

Do you have a JD1050 right now?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I found a place one Ebay with reproduction parts manuals for my 58 deere,including the oddball ancillary manuals for the track system and the industrial loader they stuck on it.


----------

